# what would you say is a good average brush, rolling, and masking speed...........



## rickm (Sep 10, 2009)

for a professional painter??? I know this may vary from person to person but I have been painting for 15 years and have never been timed or tested on this and someone asked me this question and I have not a clue!!! any help is appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Just think back to how long it took you to cut in room XXX with 15 years you should be able to guesstimate it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

not long, its everything else to get there that takes time...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> not long, its everything else to get there that takes time...


And some people take more coffee breaks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> And some people take more coffee breaks.



me. lol


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

rickm said:


> for a professional painter??? I know this may vary from person to person but I have been painting for 15 years and have never been timed or tested on this and someone asked me this question and I have not a clue!!! any help is appreciated.


If you have no clue as to how long a specific task takes to do, how do you bid a job? WAG?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> If you have no clue as to how long a specific task takes to do, how do you bid a job? WAG?


true. I just figure it will take less than a day to paint a room and go from there... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Whatever it takes to do the job right and make a profit. Some days I can tear through a job and others take longer.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

rickm said:


> for a professional painter??? I know this may vary from person to person but I have been painting for 15 years and have never been timed or tested on this and someone asked me this question and I have not a clue!!! any help is appreciated.


 I cant fathom working in the trade for as long as you have and not being able to come up with your own production rates.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Assuming you have done all the wall repairs already I figure 1 hour per 12x8 foot wall. That includes any prep work, cutting in base and ceiling, and doors or windows. So a average 12x12 room with 8 foot ceilings should take 4 hours. 1 Coat.

If you have alot of mudding you have to do to repair damage, then it goes up, but not terribly. That is just the walls by the way. No trim, no Ceiling. I add an hour for Ceilings.

If I apply a 2nd coat I add 2 hours, and 30 minutes for the Ceiling.

So, brings us to 6.5 hours for a 12x12x8 room with Ceiling 2 coats.

Trim is another story. I'd add 1 hour for each wall just for trim including prep time.

12x12x8 Room, 2 coats Walls and Ceiling with Trim painted would come to 11 hours. Doesn't include closets, doors or windows... we go up again from there.

So its subjective. Hard to say exactly cause each room is different and each job is different. But thats where my base line is for bidding purposes.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Just the other day I was watching a painter on the job next to mine. He masked a forty pane (yes forty 4 inch approx, and I think the little ones are a little harder) window in about 30 minutes. I was super impressed. My helpers can't touch that. I think I'm pretty close to that, masking a 30 pane french door in about 20-25 minutes. 

Today my production rate was crown molding and base molding, starting from bare wood, caulk prime sand, top coat, top coat and recut walls one room. All told I think it was 1500 linear feet of brushing the crown, 450 linear feet base, and 800 linear cutting in walls top and bottom so that would be feet/8 = 347.75 feet brushed per hour.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Calist said:


> Assuming you have done all the wall repairs already I figure 1 hour per 12x8 foot wall. That includes any prep work, cutting in base and ceiling, and doors or windows. So a average 12x12 room with 8 foot ceilings should take 4 hours. 1 Coat.
> 
> If you have alot of mudding you have to do to repair damage, then it goes up, but not terribly. That is just the walls by the way. No trim, no Ceiling. I add an hour for Ceilings.
> 
> ...


ok, now i got my own production rates, I'll just use yours. Yippy. I just need to know what the going rate is still. Darn it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Just the other day I was watching a painter on the job next to mine. He masked a forty pane (yes forty 4 inch approx, and I think the little ones are a little harder) window in about 30 minutes. I was super impressed. My helpers can't touch that. I think I'm pretty close to that, masking a 30 pane french door in about 20-25 minutes.
> 
> Today my production rate was crown molding and base molding, starting from bare wood, caulk prime sand, top coat, top coat and recut walls one room. All told I think it was 1500 linear feet of brushing the crown, 450 linear feet base, and 800 linear cutting in walls top and bottom so that would be feet/8 = 347.75 feet brushed per hour.


ok, this I wonder about. you say you caulked along with the other stuff. How long do you let the caulk dry before topcoat? I always let it dry completely but have heard others top coating over wet.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Calist said:


> So its subjective. Hard to say exactly cause each room is different and each job is different. But thats where my base line is for bidding purposes.


I hope that someone in your zip code reads your production rates on here and undercuts you repeatedly by 1 hour for posting the obvious to a non-professional. :jester: In my opinion, production rates are learned on the job and not on the net.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> ok, this I wonder about. you say you caulked along with the other stuff. How long do you let the caulk dry before topcoat? I always let it dry completely but have heard others top coating over wet.


Aww you're on to me. Most of the thick joints were caulked the day before. The crown was really tight against the wall so there was very little needed. Caulked the crown joints and then worked on the base and some other details for about an hour and a half.


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

according to the freshcoat franchise the production rate for a room is $199 per room with paint for the first 100 customers only. our production rates are only $189 per. we are going to clean house.


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Good Luck, Chuck.*

I made a bid the other week for 7 rooms, 2 coats, 10 foot ceilings, lots of cut-in and prep, but no trim because the customer didn't care about it. There were also 2 mantles to re-surface and recoat in oil. I gave her a price of $1800 because I had to move lots of furniture around and there were two bathrooms.

Yesterday she sends me an e-mail saying that she got a price of $1200 INCLUDING TRIM! I'm going to tell her to have at it but don't get mad when you have spray fog on your ceilings and trim color an inch up on your wall.

:wallbash:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ShadesofGreen said:


> I made a bid the other week for 7 rooms, 2 coats, 10 foot ceilings, lots of cut-in and prep, but no trim because the customer didn't care about it. There were also 2 mantles to re-surface and recoat in oil. I gave her a price of $1800 because I had to move lots of furniture around and there were two bathrooms.
> 
> Yesterday she sends me an e-mail saying that she got a price of $1200 INCLUDING TRIM! I'm going to tell her to have at it but don't get mad when you have spray fog on your ceilings and trim color an inch up on your wall.
> 
> :wallbash:


was the quote for walls only or ceilings too? your quote I mean


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> was the quote for walls only or ceilings too? your quote I mean


No ceilings, just walls and the mantles. What would you say for it?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

1800 sounds low to me. But I guess it kinda depends on the size of the rooms.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ShadesofGreen said:


> No ceilings, just walls and the mantles. What would you say for it?


yeah, i mean 1200 seems way too low if youre doing 2 coats on 7 rooms @10ft. You weren't too high. Wtf do these people think they are going to get for that price? How could they even be upset at the poor results?


----------



## ShadesofGreen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Beware of the Bullshiz*



TJ Paint said:


> yeah, i mean 1200 seems way too low if youre doing 2 coats on 7 rooms @10ft. You weren't too high. Wtf do these people think they are going to get for that price? How could they even be upset at the poor results?


You know, you wanna be fair in your prices and you want to know your competition's cost so you can compete. But there are "companies" that will throw it all out of whack by confusing the customer into thinking that the lowballing is truly fair. And then they think we're raping them and that all painters suck and are unprofessional. 

We really have to know what we offer and explain it so that the customer understands the true cost of quality. But I just hate to come back after they tell of the lower quote and talk ****. Or it feels like that anyway. I just wanna say go for it and good luck. But we do owe them the truth.


----------

